# Columbia college chicago vs. Syracuse VPA MFA Film



## S.B_A

Hi everyone!

I wanted to post this to see if anyone can share some information or personal experience with these programs. 
I need to decide between Columbia college's MFA in Directing Cinema & Television and Syracuse VPA MFA program in Film.
They are very different programs, and I am having trouble deciding. I mostly value the quality of the program and what kind of projects one can do in which school. 
If anyone has some insight on these programs it is highly appreciated!


----------

